
Valgrind - a tool for memory debugging, memory leak detection, and profiling. - ColinWright
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valgrind
======
parley
Important: If you're using valgrind to examine a program using certain
libraries, remember to also provide valgrind with so called "suppressions".

Some libraries do things (like juggling memory in interesting ways) that can
cause valgrind to give false positives and lead you on wild goose chases. I
have found this to be the case for e.g. GLib - it may perform correctly, but
valgrind can't tell and so it warns. Suppressions solve this neatly.

------
ColinWright
For many people this is old "news," but I was recently talking with a
programmer who had heard of it, but had no idea of the scope and power. I
thought others might be in the same situation, hence this submission.

I look forward to contributions of uses, and perhaps other tools to complement
or replace Valgrind.

